# Funny T-shirts/bumper stickers



## Timmy (28 March 2009)

I saw this T-shirt last week - cracked me up...


----------



## johenmo (28 March 2009)

T-shirt seen in Melbourne"

"The art of conversation is, like, dead and stuff."


----------



## Gordon Gekko (28 March 2009)

Americans support the right to bear arms
Canadians support the right to arm bears!!

This is what I tell people when they ask what the difference is between yanks and cannuks.

GO FLAMES GO


----------



## So_Cynical (28 March 2009)

Ive got a few of these...some prob too rude for here.

Anyway this is my favorite...and oh so true


----------



## nunthewiser (28 March 2009)

" BEWARE THE DRIVER IS ON DRUGS AND HAS A GUN ! "

gotta love bumper stickers


----------



## nunthewiser (28 March 2009)

" WARNING PITBULL WITH AIDS!"

on an anunamous posters gate to property


----------



## Boggo (28 March 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Ive got a few of these...some prob too rude for here.
> 
> Anyway this is my favorite...and oh so true




I don't find that rude, a lot of people have cats


----------



## nunthewiser (29 March 2009)

who needs a tshirt?


----------



## Timmy (4 April 2009)

Saw this bumper sticker today:
*
Honk if you're a terrorist (the government needs all the help it can get).*


----------



## burglar (5 May 2012)

bump


----------



## ajjack (5 May 2012)

Brought a few good ones back last time I was OS.

This one is my favorite ..... 


          I'm not a 
          GYNECOLOGIST
          but I'll take a look!


----------

